# SPAM-Anrufe mit Nummer welche nicht registriert ist



## Shit Happens (2 Dezember 2021)

Nachdem die Netzagentur mal wieder X Nummern gesperrt hat, klingelt trotzdem immer das Telefon und es stellt sich heraus dass die Nummern gar nicht vergeben sind. Nur gut, dass man solch Nummern am Telefon "blockieren" kann, das es gar nicht mehr künftig klingelt.
(u.a. 08723182030, 00321729955886, 062022743714...)


----------



## jupp11 (2 Dezember 2021)

Shit Happens schrieb:


> und es stellt sich heraus dass die Nummern gar nicht vergeben sind. Nur gut, dass man solch Nummern am Telefon "blockieren" kann, das es gar nicht mehr künftig klingelt.


Spamanrufe sind praktisch  immer gespooft




__





						Bundesnetzagentur  -  Manipulation von Rufnummern
					

Manipulation von Rufnummern




					www.bundesnetzagentur.de
				





> Obwohl dies gesetzlich verboten ist,* kommt es zu Anrufen*, bei denen die übermittelte und
> beim Anrufempfänger angezeigte Rufnummer manipuliert ist.


"Kommt es" ist eine groteske  Untertreibung. Sie sind  zu 99,999999% gespooft.


----------

